# SnowEx Junior Pro 325



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Guys I just purchased my first Salter. I was on a budget and just needed a small one for some of my own propertys. I subcontract in the winter and also have some of my own. For the most part I just push but this year I got 70 driveways that have to be done within 24 hours of a snowfall for the realestate board.

I was told the snowex was pretty good and looking at ones in my price range I picked the 325 junior pro over the 375 micro pro. I was told by a someone that had sold a 375 micro that they really sucked and the guys hated them. So I went for the 325 pro instead. I am confused on how the capacity works I would have thought that the micro held less but when I read the specs the 325 junior is something like 2.7 CU and the the Micro 375 is like 3.2 CU. Also looked like the micro only had an on/off switch where as the 325 comes with a speed controler. 

Any of you have an experience with the smaller receiver mount SnowEx spreader can you give some reviews or pros/cons? I am waiting for the 325 to arrive purchased it from a business in NY.

I also use a 1997 Expedition (fully custom heavy duty shocks with front load levelers) for plowing and I liked the fact that the SnowEx 325 does not obstruct the rear window.

Thanks
David
DP Property Maintenance


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

We use the 575 that 325 must be a real small hopper the site says that its 56% larger so the 325 holds about 100 lbs that would work great on home drives. You just have to load it more often. If your doing 70 drives how many need salt and how are you going to resupply the salter? We used meyers spreaders in the first years of salting but when I got a snowex I was sold but like any equipment it must be taken care of or it will fail.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

The drives require a minimum amount of salt then city sidewalk and front entrance some salt . I will put a tarp in the rear trunk of the expedition and keeps bags with me and keep the spreader full also. The homes are repos so it is just so the agents can get in if needed.

Spreaders sure are not cheap.

Thanks for the reply
David 
DP Property Maintenance


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok but how many bags can you carry in the rig and how do you get them out of the rear with the salter on it. If you dont have the flip down mount you have to take the salter off each time you need a bag.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok If the back seat is down I could carry maybe 12-14 bags , my hand shovels ect and have the spreader full to go. The contract does not pay very much for salt so it is a small application only. The truck has very heavy rear springs but I don't want to over do it. The air ride system has been removed and the suspension system is the heavy duty from strutmaster. The replacement suspension systems was designed for FbI/Homeland security ect who had Ford Expeditions full of security equipment and the air ride system and computer could not handle the weight. So I purchased the system from strutmaster and now the Expy is like a tank.

I never thought about what you mention with getting to the bags. The only thing I could think of is the rear window opens upward and I use this to take tools out all the time. The bags of course are fairly heavy so I may have to purchase the flip down mount is it available for the 325 JR. Maybe with the back seat down I could get them from the back side door. That might work also.

Thanks for your input.
David

David
DP Property Maintenance


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I think a walk behind spreader would work better for you. You can put a hitch hauler on the truck then load up the back with salt ,and you can carry a couple of bags on the hitch hauler. Like fernaldude said unless you have a fold away spreader that would be a real pain. You can also do walkways a lot easier with the walk behind. I have a Lesco that I use ,does a great job and holds 80 lbs.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

DP Property;442833 said:


> Ok If the back seat is down I could carry maybe 12-14 bags , my hand shovels ect and have the spreader full to go. The contract does not pay very much for salt so it is a small application only. The truck has very heavy rear springs but I don't want to over do it. The air ride system has been removed and the suspension system is the heavy duty from strutmaster. The replacement suspension systems was designed for FbI/Homeland security ect who had Ford Expeditions full of security equipment and the air ride system and computer could not handle the weight. So I purchased the system from strutmaster and now the Expy is like a tank.
> 
> I never thought about what you mention with getting to the bags. The only thing I could think of is the rear window opens upward and I use this to take tools out all the time. The bags of course are fairly heavy so I may have to purchase the flip down mount is it available for the 325 JR. Maybe with the back seat down I could get them from the back side door. That might work also.
> 
> ...


I have the Mini 575 and just had the spreader fabricated so that it would flip it only cost me $75.oo at a local truck repair shop and that included materials labor, now all i have to do is pull a pin and tilt the spreader out of my way. If you want pics ot hte bracket just ask


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

That Mini 575 looks nice...the 325 arrived fedex Monday morning rite in the middle of an ice storm. I had 4 pails of salt in truck and lots of bags. The real estate board called in the houses so I was out all night salting. The side streets were like skating rinks and I just about killed myself 2 times...lol. I think I need some ice climbing shoes.

I installed the 325 on the truck yesterday and yes it is small but was what I could afford this season. I can quickly see myself buying the 575 next season the only thing is I don't want to block the rear window. 

The walk-behind spreader is also a good idea I will check out Angelos.

Thanks Guys I am glad I found this site there is so much great information.

David
DP Property Maintenance

"Taking Pride in the Work Because You're Proud of Your Property"


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

What did the 325 cost and where did you get it from? I want to put a 325 on my quad...


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

This is the oldest 575 with the flip down mount. In pic one you can see its below the window but if you need a hand spreader pic two is how we carry them to and from. pic three gives a better view of how low they sit and no motor to back into a snow bank or curb. I can get some of the flip down mount if you need them.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Buy the 575. Don't waste the money on a 325. You will be totally disappointed with its capabilities. Spend the money now, Because you will regret not doing it the first time you run the 325.

Peterbilt


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi PlowMan,

I got the 325 from Ebay of all places from a place called robmaragency. The spreader $839.00 and he is located in NY so I am sure the shipping for you would be more reasonable. He only charged me 75.00 Canadian to ship it Fedex rite to my front door. Rob was good to deal with and he sent me his phone number so I could speak with him directly. He also might have the 575 I think he did I just got a price on the new SnowEx push spreader sp-75 $419.00 plus shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SnowEX-JUNIOR-P...ryZ29520QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There is the link for where I bought mine.

Hope this helps

David 
DP Property Maintenance
"Taking Pride in the Work BecauseYour'eProud of Your Property"


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Peter , 

why do you think will be disappointed? Is this because of the smaller capacity?


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

fernalddude;454112 said:


> This is the oldest 575 with the flip down mount. In pic one you can see its below the window but if you need a hand spreader pic two is how we carry them to and from. pic three gives a better view of how low they sit and no motor to back into a snow bank or curb. I can get some of the flip down mount if you need them.


fernalddude thanks for the great pictures, very nice set up and I love the extra reverse lights.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

DP, 

I have a 2001 Chevy Tahoe and with a Meyers Mini spreader modified to fit my receiver. It does not flip down. Today, with the second row seats down and the third row seats up, I was able to fit 30 50lb bags of rock salt in it. When I salt, i just get out and take as many bags i need from the back door then load them into the spreader. I dont have a top on the spreader so i put my shovel and scotts walk behind spreader in the meyers spreader when im travelling. depending on the places i salt, and the type of precipt, i normally take13-15 bags and if necessary up to 20.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice thats what I am doing also and I found with the back seat down and I put a small tarp down and stack the bags. It is easy enough to grab a bag from the back door. Thanks for the pictures. That mini meyers looks big how many CU does that puppy hold. I wish I had more cash at the time I just bought the 325 wish I had gone bigger..sigh.
tymusic


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Its snowing in the SW now DeckBoys and I can go and make some money

Here is some pics just now of the truck as the white stuff starts to fall




























Looks like I wont be around for a few days tymusic


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

I bought it about 2 years ago for 300 bucks used. I had to replace the motor once. Not sure about the cu it holds but as far as bags i havent used more than 6 50 lb bags and maybe 4 80 lb bags at a time. Most larger lots i do dont need more than that.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

That's a Meyers Model 36000. It has a 600lb capacity and is built like a tank, I run 5 of them. Every four years we put a new motor in them for $200 each and they will run forever. We also put vibrators on them and spread both bagged and bulk salt. Buyers also had a twin to it, the Meyers is yellow and the Buyers is orange. I can't say anything bad about them, they are great and have lasted us over 12 years! :


----------

